# Rtl support on nexus s



## nixguy

Is there a way to add more language support on nexus s?
I was looking for arabic

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## Jonathon

It requires modification to some core files, and can also be wide spread. There is however a guide somewhere on how to do it yourself, try Googling it (Nexus s rtl guide maybe).

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## nixguy

Thanks Johnathan
I found a zip file that's supposed to install it, but when I installed it my phone would get stuck in an endless reboot loop

SuperAosp and cyanogen have it, but I was hoping you could add it to carve as I like that rom


----------



## Jonathon

"nixguy said:


> Thanks Johnathan
> I found a zip file that's supposed to install it, but when I installed it my phone would get stuck in an endless reboot loop
> 
> SuperAosp and cyanogen have it, but I was hoping you could add it to carve as I like that rom


Superaosp is cyanogenmod, just themed really. CyanogenMod has it because it's an extensible rom, however I don't really want to add in too much extra stuff from aosp for future upgrades. Sorry.

Sent from my Nexus S using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## isn350

see this will help you 
http://blog.devasque.com/?page_id=11
this for browser 
http://blog.devasque.com/?page_id=109


----------



## nixguy

"isn350 said:


> see this will help you
> http://blog.devasque.com/?page_id=11
> this for browser
> http://blog.devasque.com/?page_id=109


Thanks currently on NSCollab, I'll try it once I flash a diffrent rom, or perhaps Johnathan could imliment this on the next build


----------



## djohnpi

I have the Nexus S gt i9023 and sometimes when i turn the phone on i get a reboot screen what should i do about this and is this a problem


----------

